# More money from our pockets



## Del (Apr 29, 2009)

Subject: Fw: Dubai Police enforces tougher rules 

Kindly note that the traffic fines starting today will be as follow: 

Radar: 500 Dhs instead of 200 Dhs Cutting a red sign: 1,500 Dhs instead of 500 Dhs for the first time & 3 days in jail for the second time. 

For all who drive in Dubai, All Dubai except Jumeira: 
All Dubai radars have been reset to catch if your speed is 10 Km/Hr above the street speed. In other words, if the speed limit is 100 Km/Hr (like beginning of SHK Zayed Road) you shouldn't exceed 109 Km/Hr. [Before was: if the road speed limit is 100 Km/Hr, the radar only was to catch if the speed is 120 Km/Hr] 

Jumeira (Main Roads only)
--------------------------------------- 
The speed limit is 80 Km/Hr and radar will catch on 81 Km/Hr Jumeira (Suburb Roads only): 
------------------------------------------- 
There are hidden radar cameras. The speed limit in these villas areas is 40 Km/Hr. YES it is only 40 Km/Hr
========== 
From: General Headquarters of the Dubai Police 
Subject: Crossing the Yellow Line (Driving on the shoulder of a street) 
The Traffic Division greets you and wishes to draw your attention to a serious traffic offence committed by drivers which is driving on the shoulder of streets (crossing the yellow line). As this is a grave offense which leads to reckless endangerment of the lives of other drivers as well as being a grave breach of Traffic Law, the Dubai 
Police has decided to take firm action to stop this kind of offense as follows: 

1. Impounding of vehicle for six months. 
2. Applying the laws concerning fines and ancillaries thereof. 
3. For those working as drivers, they must be deported and proof of deportation must be provided. 
4. Six black points are given. 
5. The driving license shall be withdrawn in case of committing this offence twice, and shall not be returned to its owner until he/she passes a difficult test and pays a fine of 3000 Dirham. 
6. After all of the above procedures have been completed, the vehicle will be released.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

This is an urban myth that's been going around since 2005 that I know of....


----------



## Lee1971 (Mar 14, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> This is an urban myth that's been going around since 2005 that I know of....


Except during Ramadan when all laws are strictly enforced?......


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

You learn quickly my friend....


----------



## Lee1971 (Mar 14, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> You learn quickly my friend....


I've learnt that it would be best to be away from 22/8 - 19/9 so I suspect that I have some complex client meetings to attend in Jersey that will require my full uninterrupted attention for 4 weeks!!!

Best thing about my job is that my contacts list now has phone this person for that etc and if you ever find yourself at the police station phone this person and you'll be out within the hour - the phone is chained to my wrist now!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Could have done with having your phone a little while ago....


----------



## Lee1971 (Mar 14, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Could have done with having your phone a little while ago....


Oh yeah sorry......its one of those things you hope never to need ey, but it seems you never know whats round the corner here where the white man can easily find himself stitched!!!


----------



## Del (Apr 29, 2009)

Lee1971 said:


> the white man can easily find himself stitched!!!


Eh? The white man?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

As in not an Arab...

However the (non-local) arabs get themselves stitched too...


----------



## Lee1971 (Mar 14, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> As in not an Arab...
> 
> However the (non-local) arabs get themselves stitched too...


Difference being that they would know what they were being stitched up for, or at least have some idea.....wonder how that one works though - we can say 'I don't understand what you want me to sign so I'm not signing' - jail.....do they say 'thats not true' so are offered option 1. jail option 2. the desert is this way sir, Abdul get my cattle prod....


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

That maybe so, but at least cos you're white british (they are incredibly racist here) then you will be treated better than others...


----------



## Del (Apr 29, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> That maybe so, but at least cos you're white british (they are incredibly racist here) then you will be treated better than others...


I must say, the passport really does carry some weight.


----------

